# Stacking ribs in Smoker?



## funk (Jan 20, 2011)

I want to have a SuperBowl part and cook a bunch of ribs on my UDS.   Not sure if this will work, but my idea is to stagger the ribs on top of each other.  I was going to lay 3 ribs down and lay three on top, going the opposite way, and so on.  Do you think they will cook evenly?  I would think the drippings would keep most of them moist.  Thoughts on this?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2011)

I would just go to Home Depot & get a rib rack. That way they are not touching each other, so you will still expose all sides to the heat & smoke.I have a Weber rack that holds 4 racks of ribs,you could easily fit 2 rib racks on your grate. So you would be able to do 8 racks of ribs. Hope this helps.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a cheap brinkman that I use all the time when I cook spares in my UDS will work just fine you could fit 6 racks it will be tight.  I only use the rack for the first three hours than I foil and place ribs all in the drum  for the final hour i lay them like a stack of cards overlapping them.  That was until I bulit my second UDS.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 20, 2011)

Ribs are best flat, but if not then 2nd best is a rack like Al said. Third option is to stack them, but it is a lot more work because you have to rotate the stack(s) about once per hour or so make sure all the ribs get cooked somewhat evenly. I have stacked ribs with success, but it does mean a lot more tending to them and still doesn't produce as nice a product as the rib racks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 20, 2011)

You really need to go and get a rib rack or even better build another UDS their easy to build too.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 20, 2011)

You don't want to stack meats when smoking. They will not cook evenly and wouold require much higher than normal grate temps and frequent rotations to even come close to getting them cooked in a reasonably safe amount of time.

I've stacked them into foil-tented baking pans for the brase/steam, and was not happy with the out come. The bottom will cook while the top just lays there in limbo waiting for something to happen.

Get the rib racks as mentioned above, but keep a space between the slabs of ribs, or they will act the same as if you stacked them. If it's a 6-bar rib rack, you can only use 3 spaces (every other space) in order to get evenly cooked slabs of ribs. I have overlapped my rib racks from end-to-end so that I can get a few more spaces between the bars on the same cooking grate.

Eric


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2011)

Your best bet would be to go to a Lowes or Home Depot and just get a rib rack...


----------

